# Not feasible or necessary at this time...



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Next project, get mobilized then stop dead in your tracks. When your asked why you stopped, tell them all the answers you need are in the code book and 70E and since you don't have them you cannot continue safely.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Are any of these jobs for a GC that has his own safety personnel ?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are any of these jobs for a GC that has his own safety personnel ?


I work maintenance in a factory that makes green farm equipment. They aren't going broke any time soon.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I was given a somewhat similar answer about the company letting me take time off for continuing education. I told them It was more important to me to hold my license than work at the tractor factory. Everybody else followed suit and now we get all time off for ce approved, still working on getting them to pay for it though


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> I work maintenance in a factory that makes green farm equipment. They aren't going broke any time soon.


My thought in asking that was having you get caught red handed by a contractors safety guy and getting tossed off a job. In a factory setting I'm not sure exactly I would try to bring change about but I'd be damned if I would put the safety of my fellow employees or myself in jeopardy due to improper management of materials.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My thought in asking that was having you get caught red handed by a contractors safety guy and getting tossed off a job. In a factory setting I'm not sure exactly I would try to bring change about but I'd be damned if I would put the safety of my fellow employees or myself in jeopardy due to improper management of materials.


In this area standing your ground on saftey get you unemployed and electrical maintenance jobs aren't a dime a dozen around here. I am not going to put myself or anyone in danger but I am amassing more and more documentation on the violations. There is a union here but it is even more useless at getting stuff done than the company

They finally canned the head saftey guy for falsifying time sheets. The have been gunning for them since the got fined by OSHA for covering up a welder getting shocked..


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Jhellwig said:


> In this area standing your ground on saftey get you unemployed and electrical maintenance jobs aren't a dime a dozen around here. I am not going to put myself or anyone in danger but I am amassing more and more documentation on the violations. There is a union here but it is even more useless at getting stuff done than the company
> 
> They finally canned the head saftey guy for falsifying time sheets. The have been gunning for them since the got fined by OSHA for covering up a welder getting shocked..


Which union if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> In this area standing your ground on saftey get you unemployed and electrical maintenance jobs aren't a dime a dozen around here. I am not going to put myself or anyone in danger but I am amassing more and more documentation on the violations. There is a union here but it is even more useless at getting stuff done than the company
> 
> They finally canned the head saftey guy for falsifying time sheets. The have been gunning for them since the got fined by OSHA for covering up a welder getting shocked..


Sounds like a frustrating situation.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

bobbarker said:


> Which union if you do not mind me asking?


All the wage employees are under the uaw. They have made it very apparent that trades are meaningless.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jhellwig said:


> I have worked for this place for two years and still do not have a copy of the 2014 nec to use
> ~
> the first item on our job description is must have knowledge of local and national codes.


I'm not trying to be a d1ck here, but it sounds like the 2014 NEC is your responsibility to purchase, or obtain in some way (it's free online).


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> I have worked for this place for two years and still do not have a copy of the 2014 nec to use or a current 70e. I have tried numerous times to get them to order them but this last time I was told it is not feasible or necessary at this time. Good thing I was told that in an email so I can save it. The real dumb thing is the first item on our job description is must have knowledge of local and national codes.
> 
> They just recently gave a little bit of a damn about electrical saftey when an apprentice jammed an uninsulated screwdriver into a live bulldog buss duct while trying to get a cover open and his journeyman was in the lift with him. Their solution was to buy us each a set of insulated tools that only cost $250 bucks. Now that has blown over so they don't care anymore.
> 
> Just venting but it boggles my mind how little they care. I am fed up with this place.


Why would they buy you a code book? You are the electrician and the code book is part of that. I look at it like a hand tool. Actually you should have 2 one for work and one for home. You sound a tad bit spoiled.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Not here. They are supposed to provide everything I need according to our contract. OSHA also states that the company is supposed to provide the saftey equipment. I have never worked at a factory that didn't provide code books and the 70e before. I have even worked for a contractor that provided code books.

And I do have the 2014 nec and 70e at home. I would love to take my tools to work and have some decent stuff to work with but they wouldn't come back if I did.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> Not here. *They are supposed to provide everything I need according to our contract. OSHA also states that the company is supposed to provide the saftey equipment.* I have never worked at a factory that didn't provide code books and the 70e before. I have even worked for a contractor that provided code books.
> 
> And I do have the 2014 nec and 70e at home. I would love to take my tools to work and have some decent stuff to work with but they wouldn't come back if I did.


simple
breach of contract on the company's responsibility
and with your union being poor help
failure of representation!



all this equates to criminal negligence
lots of lawyers love this stuff

the biggest problem is is the fact that your management thinks they are above the laws you would think they would know better having been fined by osha

i carry a copy of the 2014 in my locker (pdf on cd)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> simple
> breach of contract on the company's responsibility
> and with your union being poor help
> failure of representation!
> ...


Are you serious?

Show me a lawyer who "loves this stuff" enough to take his case.

Then show me an instance of OSHA actually coming in and doing something because he doesn't have an employer provided copy of the NEC.

After that you can show me your unicorn.


I remember working on a new Target store, there were at least 60 men working on that site and the GC provided only 2 crappers. Within 2 days of their weekly cleaning they were full. I'm talking crap spilling over the top onto the floor.

OSHA got a weekly call from myself and at least 20 other men. You know how many times they came to the site? ZERO. 

But make sure that you don't take your hardhat off while working in the middle of a field because they will see that from their satellites and be there in seconds.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

gnuuser said:


> simple
> breach of contract on the company's responsibility
> and with your union being poor help
> failure of representation!
> ...


You gotta build a case. One or two things is not going to get anyone to spring into action. I have got several things building up that I am going to spring all at once. Since Osha has hit them recently I am sure they wouldn't mind visiting again.

My gloves expire on the 9th of June so we will see if they get me new ones before they pay the price. It took a year and a half to get new gloves last time.

And before anyone says I should leave them, I am working on it.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> You gotta build a case. One or two things is not going to get anyone to spring into action. I have got several things building up that I am going to spring all at once. Since Osha has hit them recently I am sure they wouldn't mind visiting again.
> 
> My gloves expire on the 9th of June so we will see if they get me new ones before they pay the price. It took a year and a half to get new gloves last time.
> 
> And before anyone says I should leave them, I am working on it.




Are you talking about your Salisbury insulated gloves? They should give you an A set and a B set. We have to submit ours routinely for inspection or we get our asses chewed. Why are they being such cheap asses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Biscuits said:


> Are you talking about your Salisbury insulated gloves? They should give you an A set and a B set. We have to submit ours routinely for inspection or we get our asses chewed. Why are they being such cheap asses Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have two sets each employee. Every six months they go out for testing.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Biscuits said:


> Are you talking about your Salisbury insulated gloves? They should give you an A set and a B set. We have to submit ours routinely for inspection or we get our asses chewed. Why are they being such cheap asses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it is the insulated gloves. They keep passing the buck on who's job it is to order them. Now supposedly they have a company that is going to take care of it for us so we will see how this works out.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jhellwig said:


> Yeah it is the insulated gloves. They keep passing the buck on who's job it is to order them. Now supposedly they have a company that is going to take care of it for us so we will see how this works out.




That's how we do it. It was magid glove and safety but I think it's hagemeyer now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very little stuff in the NEC has changed since the last edition as far as factory work goes. Hell, a 1996 code has pretty much all the wire sizing tables and conduit fill charts you need.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

InPhase277 said:


> Very little stuff in the NEC has changed since the last edition as far as factory work goes. Hell, a 1996 code has pretty much all the wire sizing tables and conduit fill charts you need.


I think some 500 stuff changed. 

It is more just the principal of the thing now. The bosses buddies have been running me down to him because I don't put up with there bs so now I am on his bad side. I am sick of dealing with people that act like children. It is funny the first time or two but every day for a year is bs. There was even one dummy yesterday lighting off firecrackers in the shop.

Yeah magid glove is who is supposed to do the gloves now. The got us each a set of insulated tools for the for $250 bucks from magid. They said it was a complete set of electricians tools. It consisted of 4 screwdrivers *****, linemans, a goofy stripper and needle nose pliers. They are flimsy no name stuff from England.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

More proof we are on our own as sparks Jhellwig 

~CS~


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Why would they buy you a code book? You are the electrician and the code book is part of that. I look at it like a hand tool. Actually you should have 2 one for work and one for home. You sound a tad bit spoiled.


I wouldn't see why that makes him spoiled. I have my own personal copies of the NEC at home as well as other reference guides, but I'll be damned if I'm bringing any of my personal stuff to work for their benefit unless there was something in my employee handbook that says that I was required to do so, and it doesn't say that. It says that they will provide everything that is needed for me to do my job.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> More proof we are on our own as sparks Jhellwig
> 
> ~CS~


That is pretty much how it has felt my whole career. I am starting to think the problem is me. I never did fit into the in croud.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Why would they buy you a code book? You are the electrician and the code book is part of that. I look at it like a hand tool. Actually you should have 2 one for work and one for home. You sound a tad bit spoiled.


Go to the parts house and charge a code book to them. Or buy your own, and submit a reimbursement request. Or take them to court for breach of contract over a code book, although as an electrician you should already have, if you need one. Or just guess and hope you're doing it right. Or continually ask someone if you're doing it right.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Do they give you a work email account?


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

They won't care until someone gets really hurt and then they are fined. Then it's like "oh we can't have our bank account take a hit like that again, let's do some safety."


----------

